# crappie advise



## monsterseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Any good advise when crappie fishing on a new lake in the spring (structure,depth,spawning,baitetc..)?


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

First find some stucture, either with sonar or what I did b/f I had sonar, tie alarger weight on with some large treble hooks and troll around until you get hung up, tie the line up to a bottle and cut it. Fish with live minnows. Also the chartouse stump jumper cast and retrieve or the small Berkley Blade dancer cast/sink/retrieve/sink/etc. If you have a hard time finding structure work the banks and any drop offs you can find.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Must be nice to be able to crappie fish. This time of year they are nearing the end of spawn but with luck you can find them in shallow water early morningor late eveningbefore they go to the dropoff usually not far from shore.I have even caught them all day long in the same spot)Just troll around til you find the spot. I use to catch them this time of year in 1-2 foot of water throwing a beetle spin or soft tail lure. When you locate them you can use crappie minnows which is there favorite. They are the best eatin fish around with-out doubt


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know how effective it would be in the south but we always night fish for crappie in Missouri. We typically use small tube jigs and use purple or black (for silohouette) at night. And white or red/white in the day. Sometimes a twisty tail. The night bite is far better though. As with all fishing just keep your bait in the water you have a whole lot better chance that way.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have piers/ boat houses. flip small jigs under these structures and slow retrieve the jigs. Some people "shoot" the jigs under the piers with a short flexible rod. This is particularly good after the spawn, and on bright sunny days. Also look for any log jams or brush piles in 8-10' water and fish jigs or minnows in the shade provided by this structure.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww dang it. I misunderstood the post. I thought you was lookin for some crappy advice. I am great at given *that* out!

Sorry I couldn't help...my crappie advice would probably be crappy!:letsdrink

Good luck man...post some pics when you get into a mess of em!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

cant disagree with you there clay.....okeoke:toast


----------



## monsterseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I'll post pics of any lunkers we catch (bass or crappie).


----------



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

*I remember many times going camping and fishing with my grandad up at Cotton Lake. We would always stop off at the big creek right before you get there and catch minnows to use for crappie fishing. He always had some good spots for us around some trees under the water and we would catch the hell out of some crappie using the live minows and a fly rod.Normally we would set the bait for a couple feet under the surface with a floater.*

*I miss those days!*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I've done quite a bit of Crappie fishing in Mississippi. What we do is usually fish open waters. Troll around looking at your sounder. We fish with 16 cane/crappie poles, and a jig head with a minnow. A standard set up will consist of 8 poles each and 3-4 hooks per line. We look like a spider on the water.

With a single pole...take the advise of above.


----------

